
Ask HN: Ivy grad SWE Looking for a move to Europe/Canada - PurpleDreams
Due to the ever-changing Visa norms in the US, I&#x27;m looking to move to Canada&#x2F;Europe on a permanent basis. I have a CS degree from an Ivy and 2-year workexp at a bank.<p>I&#x27;d like to know which route (Canada&#x2F;EU) would be the easiest&#x2F;fastest to a permanent residency and eventually citizenship. I am looking for onsite work and have no country preference.<p>(I am originally from Southeast Asia.)
Thanks!
======
foobarbazetc
Each country in the EU has different visa rules depending on what type of
worker they’re trying to attract. So you should determine which country you’d
actually want to live in and research the options. Germany is great if you’re
a “freelancer”.

Canada has some new visas that would be helpful but I think you need a job
offer. Take a look at the immigration Canada website. There’s a new visa for
tech workers that can be processed in 2 weeks.

------
Sytten
(From Canada) I see a lot the company Vanhack
([https://www.vanhack.com/](https://www.vanhack.com/)) in my LinkedIn feed.
They help people in SWE move abroad to work. Maybe they could help you?

